
Artificial Intelligence, Automation and Work - brownbat
http://www.nber.org/papers/w24196
======
brownbat
"[M]uch of the debate in both the popular press and academic circles centers
around a false dichotomy. On the one side are the alarmist arguments that the
oncoming advances in AI and robotics will spell the end of work by humans,
while many economists on the other side claim that because technological
break- throughs in the past have eventually increased the demand for labor and
wages, there is no reason to be concerned that this time will be any
different."

The paper provides a model including considerations that could swing the
impact of automation either way, including some mixed outcomes. Ie, new jobs
could be created to replace those displaced, but skills mismatches create long
adjustment periods.

